# Mia moglie mi ha tradito, voglio perdonarla, ma ...



## deluso74 (30 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao, girovagando in rete ho trovato questo forum e ho deciso di iscrivermi per raccontarvi la mia storia:
qualche giorno fa, mentre mia moglie stava dormendo, ho letto un sms sul suo cellulare. Un sms molto confidenziale e compromettente. 
Inizialmente lei nega tutto, ma il giorno dopo mi conferma di avere una relazione con un suo collega di lavoro 44enne. Io mi sento malissimo considerando che abbiamo io 37 anni e lei 30, siamo due tipi giovanili anche nell’aspetto, siamo sposati da 6 anni con un fidanzamento di 5 ed io, per lei, ho anche tradito la mia ex fidanzata. Abbiamo due bambini piccoli, 2 e 5 anni. Sulle prime non so darmi una spiegazione di tutto ciò in quanto mia moglie mi dice che è iniziato tutto da poche settimane con un "invaghimento" da parte sua e il suo lui se ne sarebbe accorto da pochi giorni... Il tutto non mi quadra, troppe incongruenze nei suoi racconti e, a detta sua sarebbe solo una relazione platonica con qualche abbraccio... Premetto che mi dice che da un paio di anni non provava più per me quel sentimento forte che ci univa e tutto questo a causa mia, perchè la trascuravo, non parlavamo e non la facevo sentire importante, insomma che non la facevo sentire donna. Mi ha detto che negli ultimi due anni mi lanciava segnali, ma io, evidentemente, non li coglievo... 
Fatto sta che dopo parecchie mie insistenze mi racconta tutto: la relazione va avanti da otto mesi e che oltre ad abbracci ci sono stati anche baci e un rapporto sessuale risalente a circa un mese e mezzo fa... e, cosa peggiore, scopro che è innamorata del suo collega perché in lui ha trovato tutto quello che io non riuscivo più a darle!!! All’inizio mi dice di essere confusa e non sapere che fare, ma poi decide di troncare questa relazione "abusiva", io le dico che non deve assolutamente più parlare con questa persona, ma  decido comunque di perdonarla perchè sono completamente pazzo e innamorato di lei, ma lavorando, loro due, nello stesso posto vede questa persona praticamente tutti i giorni e lei non si vuole assolutamente licenziare perché mi dice che si trova bene li e che ha un ottimo rapporto che gli altri suoi colleghi e che non vuole cercarsi un nuovo lavoro... 
Dopo qualche giorno di “metabolizzazione” decido di andare a parlare con il suo amante, scopro che è un tipo molto arrogante, che arriva a dirmi che si sarebbe assunto le sue responsabilità nel caso in cui io avessi lasciato mia moglie, facendomi capire che si sarebbe anche occupato dei miei figli!!! Mi dice che è innamorato e corrisposto da mia moglie, che hanno fatto sesso sentendosi trasportati da questo sentimento… Gli chiedo se il loro rapporto era arrivato ad un punto tale che io non sarei più riuscito a riprendermi la mia donna (visto che questa cosa da mia moglie non sono mai riuscito a capirla…) e lui mi dice che mia moglie ora sta con me e non più con lui. Dopodichè gli prospetto come sarà per lui questa nuova convivenza forzata con mia moglie sul posto di lavoro: se solo le parla, la guarda o le sta a meno di 3 metri di distanza io lo uccido! Sono passati quasi due mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento, ho sotto controllo le chiamate e gli sms uscenti di mia moglie e non c’è traccia di lui, ma il nostro rapporto non è più quello di prima: io rivorrei tutto e subito, rivorrei lo stesso amore che provo per lei ora, lei, invece, mi chiede di darle del tempo per cercare di riacquistare quel sentimento nei miei confronti che ormai si era affievolito o addirittura spento, ma nonostante il tempo trascorso la sento ancora fredda e molto distante, non mi ha ancora mai veramente detto di essersi pentita di quello che ha fatto, mentre io sono completamente cambiato rispetto a prima di scoprire tutto: mi sento più innamorato di un quindicenne alla prima esperienza, al punto tale da non provare più alcun interesse per quello che facevo prima, hobby e il calcio (la mia passione) perché in mente ho solo lei, e vorrei stare con lei tutto il giorno, ma ho anche paura di essere troppo oppressivo con questo mio “nuovo” comportamento, visto che queste sue mancanze di affetto gliele faccio notare anche sotto forma di battutine… ci mandiamo sms di conforto quasi tutti i giorni, nei quali mi dice di stare tranquillo e che il tempo sistemerà tutto, che mi vuole bene e che vuole assolutamente ricominciare da capo il nostro rapporto io, dal canto mio, cerco di non parlare più di questa storia, ma ho continuamente in testa la visione di loro due a letto, che può aver fatto con lui tutto quello che faceva con me, che si sono toccati in maniera intima come facevamo io e lei e, soprattutto, che possa ricaderci, visto che lavorano nello stesso posto … una visione terribile e devastante… 
Ogni tanto le chiedo come vanno le cose, se migliorano, peggiorano o sono sempre uguali, e lei mi risponde: “va bene”… In questi otto mesi di merda pensavo di aver condiviso solo con lei le cose importanti della nostra vita: una malattia di nostro figlio maggiore, compleanni, anniversario di matrimonio, un viaggio da soli a Venezia… invece lei era presente fisicamente ma non mentalmente… Eravamo in tre… 
Io ora rivoglio solo indietro la mia vita e il suo amore…
Secondo voi come dovrei comportarmi? E che cosa dovrei fare per dimenticarmi di tutto???
chiedo un vostro parere e un vostro consiglio, magari da persone che sono o sono state nella mia stessa situazione........
Vi ringrazio in anticipo


----------



## elena_ (30 Dicembre 2011)

Benvenuto.
Non sono la persona più adatta per darti consigli, ma vedrai che fra poco arriveranno gli altri.
Però una cosa posso dirtela: la tua storia ricorda parecchio quella di Niko74 che alla fine ne è uscito, con tanta pazienza e tanta lucidità. 
Sono certa che lui stesso potrà consigliarti in base alla propria esperienza. Nel frattempo tu cerca la sua storia e leggila. 
Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> Ciao, girovagando in rete ho trovato questo forum e ho deciso di iscrivermi per raccontarvi la mia storia:
> qualche giorno fa, mentre mia moglie stava dormendo, ho letto un sms sul suo cellulare. Un sms molto confidenziale e compromettente.
> Inizialmente lei nega tutto, ma il giorno dopo mi conferma di avere una relazione con un suo collega di lavoro 44enne. Io mi sento malissimo considerando che abbiamo io 37 anni e lei 30, siamo due tipi giovanili anche nell’aspetto, siamo sposati da 6 anni con un fidanzamento di 5 ed io, per lei, ho anche tradito la mia ex fidanzata. Abbiamo due bambini piccoli, 2 e 5 anni. Sulle prime non so darmi una spiegazione di tutto ciò in quanto mia moglie mi dice che è iniziato tutto da poche settimane con un "invaghimento" da parte sua e il suo lui se ne sarebbe accorto da pochi giorni... Il tutto non mi quadra, troppe incongruenze nei suoi racconti e, a detta sua sarebbe solo una relazione platonica con qualche abbraccio... Premetto che mi dice che da un paio di anni non provava più per me quel sentimento forte che ci univa e tutto questo a causa mia, perchè la trascuravo, non parlavamo e non la facevo sentire importante, insomma che non la facevo sentire donna. Mi ha detto che negli ultimi due anni mi lanciava segnali, ma io, evidentemente, non li coglievo...
> Fatto sta che dopo parecchie mie insistenze mi racconta tutto: la relazione va avanti da otto mesi e che oltre ad abbracci ci sono stati anche baci e un rapporto sessuale risalente a circa un mese e mezzo fa... e, cosa peggiore, scopro che è innamorata del suo collega perché in lui ha trovato tutto quello che io non riuscivo più a darle!!! All’inizio mi dice di essere confusa e non sapere che fare, ma poi decide di troncare questa relazione "abusiva", io le dico che non deve assolutamente più parlare con questa persona, ma  decido comunque di perdonarla perchè sono completamente pazzo e innamorato di lei, ma lavorando, loro due, nello stesso posto vede questa persona praticamente tutti i giorni e lei non si vuole assolutamente licenziare perché mi dice che si trova bene li e che ha un ottimo rapporto che gli altri suoi colleghi e che non vuole cercarsi un nuovo lavoro...
> ...


Sole dove sei?
Eh?
Chi ha più rispetto un Lothar...
O sta moglie qua? Eh?
Visto?
Sempre le solite menate...

Perchè la trascurava...perchè non la faceva sentire importante...perchè non la faceva sentire donna.
Io rispetto il tuo dolore.
Ma quei tre perchè lì sono solo MENZOGNE.

Vai oltre...
VAI AVANTI...
NOn volere tutto indietro.

Visto SOle? QUeste signore innamorate?
Non dicono dai scusame è stato un momento di mona e sono andata a provare un brivido con un Lothar al Maxim...e poi chi s'è visto s'è visto...

Mi sono innamorata di un altro che è meglio di te no?

Ed è questo allora il rispetto di una moglie per un marito? Eh? EH?

Ma tu stai ancora lì ad ascoltare tua moglie?
Ti sei umiliato fino al punto di andare a parlare con l'altro?

Ohi ripigliati...
E ricordati che sta scusa dei segnali...è un'altra delle boiate delle donne...
Porco cazzo...
La solita storia...no?
Io ti amo te lo dico con lo sguardo sai caro...tu non mi sai vedere, non mi sai interpretare...

MA I FATTI QUALI SONO? EH?


----------



## Fabry (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole dove sei?
> Eh?
> Chi ha più rispetto un Lothar...
> O sta moglie qua? Eh?
> ...



:up:


----------



## elena_ (30 Dicembre 2011)

Erano le stesse identiche scuse che adduceva anche la moglie di Niko.


----------



## deluso74 (30 Dicembre 2011)

mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che anche il bastardo in questione convive da circa 18 anni con la sua donna...


----------



## Hirohito (30 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che anche il bastardo in questione convive da circa 18 anni con la sua donna...


Non è un bastardo. E' un uomo che si prende quel che di bello incontra. Non è un tuo amico, non ti conosce, non ti deve nulla.
La bastarda al limite è lei. 
Sii crudo con te stesso, è il miglior presupposto per uscirne.


----------



## Andy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non è un bastardo. E' un uomo che si prende quel che di bello incontra. Non è un tuo amico, non ti conosce, non ti deve nulla.
> La bastarda al limite è lei.
> Sii crudo con te stesso, è il miglior presupposto per uscirne.


Sono stato in una gioielleria.
Quell'orologio è fantastico, ho visto una cosa molto bella.
Il gioielliere non è mio amico, non lo conosco e l'orologio non è fatto della sua carne. Non gli devo nulla.
E' d'oro, e l'oro è un minerale che appartiene alla Terra.

L'ho rubato.

Non sono un bastardo.

Sono un ladro.


----------



## Hirohito (30 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono stato in una gioielleria.
> Quell'orologio è fantastico, ho visto una cosa molto bella.
> Il gioielliere non è mio amico, non lo conosco e l'orologio non è fatto della sua carne. Non gli devo nulla.
> E' d'oro, e l'oro è un minerale che appartiene alla Terra.
> ...


Ecco, così è già più verosimile.
Un ladro. Di un orologio che non riconosce più il suo gioielliere.
Due ladri


----------



## Andy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco, così è già più verosimile.
> Un ladro. Di un orologio che non riconosce più il suo gioielliere.
> Due ladri



Sai, questo penso perchè entrambi hanno colpe.
Mi vorrei sfogare, ma non me la sento.

Porca p.....a, la gente va in chiesa a sposarsi, dice di farsi i sacramenti... e poi si dimentica che un comandamento dice: non desiderare la donna altrui...

E lo dico io che non credo in questo tipo di Dio.


----------



## Hirohito (30 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, questo penso perchè entrambi hanno colpe.
> Mi vorrei sfogare, ma non me la sento.
> 
> Porca p.....a, la gente va in chiesa a sposarsi, dice di farsi i sacramenti... e poi si dimentica che un comandamento dice: non desiderare la donna altrui...
> ...


I comandamenti.... cosa sono ?.... una legge dello Stato ? Sono contemplati dal codice penale ? 


Mah.....


----------



## Andy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I comandamenti.... cosa sono ?.... una legge dello Stato ? Sono contemplati dal codice penale ?
> 
> 
> Mah.....



Per questo quando vedo i matrimoni in chiesa mi viene il voltastomaco.

Che presa per il culo.


----------



## Hirohito (30 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo quando vedo i matrimoni in chiesa mi viene il voltastomaco.
> 
> Che presa per il culo.


Ecco, allora perchè li hai chiamati in causa ? 

Il tradimento, una coppia che salta, una persona che soffre... sono cose serie !!! 

Lascia perdere il folklore....


----------



## Andy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco, allora perchè li hai chiamati in causa ?
> 
> Il tradimento, una coppia che salta, una persona che soffre... sono cose serie !!!
> 
> Lascia perdere il folklore....


Penso all'amante: che faccia di culo


----------



## Hirohito (30 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Penso all'amante: che faccia di culo


E' un cinico, un ladro professionista. Ma se non era lui, ci sarebbe stato un altro. Il tradimento carnale è solo la parte finale del tradimento. 

E forse neanche la più importante.


----------



## deluso74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

già, in questo caso è stato solo il coronamento di tutto l'insieme... la parte peggiore è ben altra


----------



## deluso74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

come mi sento di merda... la amo come non l'ho mai amata prima e contemporaneamente la odio con tutte le mie forze per quello che mi ha fatto...
bah... sarà normale?


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Non sono la persona più adatta per darti consigli, ma vedrai che fra poco arriveranno gli altri.
> Però una cosa posso dirtela: la tua storia ricorda parecchio quella di Niko74 *che alla fine ne è uscito*, con tanta pazienza e tanta lucidità.
> Sono certa che lui stesso potrà consigliarti in base alla propria esperienza. Nel frattempo tu cerca la sua storia e leggila.
> Ciao.


Ah si? Ne sono uscito? 
Io magari si (forse)....ma mia moglie? Mah.....


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

*Deluso 74..........Sono crollati i valori*

storie sempre piu' frequenti, oramai all'ordine del giorno,.A fare un giro sui vari Forum si legge di tradimenti, amanti cazzi e mazzi. Ma perche' ci si sposa, perche' si decide di invecchiare assieme? per amore immagino! e allora finiamola con i soliti luoghi comuni: si e' spenta la passione, non mi dai quello che desidero ecc. solo scuse per giustificare un tradimento! Ti lanciava dei segnali che tu non hai interpretato? invece quei segnali li ha interpretati mplto bene l'altro....!! Balle colossali, solo scuse per giustificare un tradimento !! Sono sposato da 28 anni e il dialogo tra me e mia moglie non e' mai mancato e dove non arrivo io arriva lei, si', e' vero la vita a volte puo' interporre degli ostacoli ma si superano assieme e credimi che in 2 e' meno dura. Finisce la passione? nessun problema, ci si rinnova entrambi, si fanno cose nuove assieme, ci si diverte, si trovano nuovi interessi. 
Io al tuo posto la rimanderei da lui e chiederei la separazione con addebito, nessuna pieta'. Ricorda che la mente gioca brutti scherzi, tu adesso credi di amarla piu' di prima perche' la tua "proprieta'" e' stata intaccata da un altro, diventi protettivo nei suoi confronti, la mente corre....sino a quando elaborera' che di tradimento si tratta! Allora i fantasmi, i film di lei con lui ti accompagneranno ogni istante del giorno, non riuscirai ad uscirne e niente sara' come prima. E lei? cosa fara' lei? visto che ha provato la vera passione riuscira' a spegnerla? ma questo e' un altro discorso...Scusa la mia brutalita'.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> come mi sento di merda... la amo come non l'ho mai amata prima e contemporaneamente la odio con tutte le mie forze per quello che mi ha fatto...
> bah... sarà normale?


Stalle distante...
Prima che ti dia dell'appicicoso...
Lasciela al suo amante...
Che se ne prenda lui cura di lei...No?

Non mi hai risposto...
Cos' ha di così speciale per cui la ami.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> come mi sento di merda... la amo come non l'ho mai amata prima e contemporaneamente la odio con tutte le mie forze per quello che mi ha fatto...
> bah... sarà normale?


Ho passato pure io quella fase in cui le strisciavo dietro subito dopo la scoperta, ma è durata circa un mese


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> I comandamenti.... cosa sono ?.... una legge dello Stato ? Sono contemplati dal codice penale ?
> 
> 
> Mah.....


Per chi crede.
Quei comandamenti sono più importanti delle leggi di uno stato.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo quando vedo i matrimoni in chiesa mi viene il voltastomaco.
> 
> Che presa per il culo.


ANdy
Fai una cosa guarda i dieci comandamenti messi in film da Kieslovsky
Apre una prospettiva immensa.

Vanno inseriti in un contesto molto ampio.

I dieci comandamenti del vecchio testamento, furono poi superati solo da due dettati poi da Cristo nel Vangelo.

Ma è tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> storie sempre piu' frequenti, oramai all'ordine del giorno,.A fare un giro sui vari Forum si legge di tradimenti, amanti cazzi e mazzi. Ma perche' ci si sposa, perche' si decide di invecchiare assieme? per amore immagino! e allora finiamola con i soliti luoghi comuni: si e' spenta la passione, non mi dai quello che desidero ecc. solo scuse per giustificare un tradimento! Ti lanciava dei segnali che tu non hai interpretato? invece quei segnali li ha interpretati mplto bene l'altro....!! Balle colossali, solo scuse per giustificare un tradimento !! Sono sposato da 28 anni e il dialogo tra me e mia moglie non e' mai mancato e dove non arrivo io arriva lei, si', e' vero la vita a volte puo' interporre degli ostacoli ma si superano assieme e credimi che in 2 e' meno dura. Finisce la passione? nessun problema, ci si rinnova entrambi, si fanno cose nuove assieme, ci si diverte, si trovano nuovi interessi.
> Io al tuo posto la rimanderei da lui e chiederei la separazione con addebito, nessuna pieta'. Ricorda che la mente gioca brutti scherzi, tu adesso credi di amarla piu' di prima perche' la tua "proprieta'" e' stata intaccata da un altro, diventi protettivo nei suoi confronti, la mente corre....sino a quando elaborera' che di tradimento si tratta! Allora i fantasmi, i film di lei con lui ti accompagneranno ogni istante del giorno, non riuscirai ad uscirne e niente sara' come prima. E lei? cosa fara' lei? visto che ha provato la vera passione riuscira' a spegnerla? ma questo e' un altro discorso...Scusa la mia brutalita'.


Bellissimo post.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Comunque...si, leggendo la tua storia ho trovato moltissime analogie con la mia soprattutto per quanto riguarda le giustificazioni addotte da tua moglie che ormai ho appurato sono sempre le stesse (sia leggendo il forum che in altre 3-4 storie accadute ad amici e parenti in questo periodo)....sembrano fatte con lo stampino:


- tu mi trascuravi
- non mi facevi sentire importante
- ti ho mandato "dei segnali" che tu non hai saputo cogliere (in quanto non ho qualità di veggente e non sono dotato di sfera di cristallo)


- lui mi ha fatto "sentire viva"
- mi dava quello che tu non riesci più a darmi
- lui quà, lui la, lui è l'uomo migliore dell'universo 

Però alla fine rimani con me....e io direi che leggendo quanto sopra qualcosa non torna no? Oltretutto il suo amante è pure single quindi volendo sarebbe stato pure più facile.


Cosa ti posso dire...mi pare di aver letto che sono solo 2 mesi che hai scoperto tutto, ti assicuro che non sono nulla. Io è da ormai 9 mesi che ci sono dentro e giusto pochi giorni fa ho scoperto che si sono sentiti....
Il dubbio che lei sia rimasta "perché doveva" io lo ho ancora e chissà per quanto tempo ancora.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

E quando il tradimento si consuma ed al tradito vengono i primi dubbi... si nega si nega si nega, a volte anche con rabbia e insulti.
Perchè non conviene nemmeno dirlo, perchè se va male il tradimento, si ritorna all'ovile e non è successo nulla.
E se invece va bene e ti fai un'altra storia che vivi meglio, ti senti il culo parato, e allora sì che lo dici: mio caro, ti ho tradito, lui mi da di più, vado a vivere con l'altro... addio, mi dispiace. *Sì, però solo se va bene...*


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per chi crede.
> Quei comandamenti sono più importanti delle leggi di uno stato.


Si si, saranno più importanti ma ho visto che non ci ha poi messo molto mia moglie a fregarsene 

E tra i 2 è lei la credente che va in chiesa tutte le domeniche...io non credo e non pratico, però ho accettato di sposarmi in chiesa perché era "cosi importante" per lei e per la sua famiglia......

Difatti ho visto....bah


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, saranno più importanti ma ho visto che non ci ha poi messo molto mia moglie a fregarsene
> 
> E tra i 2 è lei la credente che va in chiesa tutte le domeniche...io non credo e non pratico, però ho accettato di sposarmi in chiesa perché era "cosi importante" per lei e per la sua famiglia......
> 
> Difatti ho visto....bah


Ma è come quando vedi migliaia di persona che vanno a vedere il Papa al Vaticano.
In realtà solo per poi vantarsi (quanto li ammiro guarda...): ho visto il Papa...


----------



## Sole (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole dove sei?
> Eh?
> Chi ha più rispetto un Lothar...
> O sta moglie qua? Eh?
> ...


Premesso che altrove si stava parlando di altre situazioni. Dell'oggettivizzazione messa in atto da alcune persone (donne e uomini) che trombano e poi parlano con disprezzo di chi li ha resi felici per qualche ora.

E poi sì, anche donne e uomini sposati si prendono delle sbandate per altri. Ognuno per i suoi motivi. Il lavoro più faticoso è capire i perchè e i per come. La parte più dura è rendersi conto che il matrimonio non è una specie di bolla dentro cui ripararsi e difendersi dalle tentazioni del mondo. Che a volte capita di uscire da questa bolla e confrontarsi con la realtà. Che non sia bello e non sia giusto è un altro discorso. Ma capita.

Chi dice che, tra qualche anno, lo stesso deluso1974 non incontri una donna che lo incanti all'improvviso, mandando in crisi ogni sua certezza?

Queste cose succedono: il realismo è l'unico presupposto da cui partire.

Superare o meno la cosa dipende anche dalla saggezza di ciascuno e dalla sua capacità di capire e sopportare questo dato reale.

C'è chi la supera, perchè sente che ne vale la pena.

C'è chi non ce la fa e volta pagina.

L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire a deluso1974 è di tentare di capire se questo amore improvviso e travolgente per la moglie non sia un sintomo di possessività, piuttosto che di amore sincero. Se non sia il caso di distaccarsi un po' (mentalmente, intendo) dalla moglie. Se non sia opportuno cogliere questa occasione per fare un lavoro di introspezione, per rinforzare il rapporto con se stesso, piuttosto che allontanarsi dai suoi hobby e dalle sue passioni.

Credo che, se tu vuoi ricostruire con tua moglie, dovrai essere molto saldo e molto forte. Molto sicuro di te e di ciò che desideri. L'immagine che dai è di una persona che ha perso la bussola e non sa bene cosa fare. Cerca di farti vivere da tua moglie come un potenziale compagno, disposto anche a rinunciare a lei, se è il caso.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Comunque...si, leggendo la tua storia ho trovato moltissime analogie con la mia soprattutto per quanto riguarda le giustificazioni addotte da tua moglie che ormai ho appurato sono sempre le stesse (sia leggendo il forum che in altre 3-4 storie accadute ad amici e parenti in questo periodo)....sembrano fatte con lo stampino:
> 
> 
> - tu mi trascuravi
> ...


Senti tu sei molto ottusangolo...
Ma quale dubbio...
Qual'è la certezza porco cazzo?
Cosa hai fatto in tutti questi anni con tua moglie? EH?
Vi siete guardati in faccia?
Giocato alle belle statuine?
O realizzato qualcosa di importante che conta?
Una famiglia, figli...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Non resta scemo perchè "deve"...
Ma perchè "sta bene" lì dove sta no? Teston?
Lì è il suo posto...la sua identità...la sua vita...

Sta a te imparare un modo diverso di stare con lei...
Con meno stereotipi eh?

Piangi solo quando trovi le tue valige sul pianerottolo...
Piangi quando trovi lei che non c'è più e se n'è andata con un altro no?

Ovvio lei sa benissimo come gira il giochino...
Sono stata beccata...partita persa no?

Ma mi piace che sta storia ti abbia disincantato sulle "balle" delle donne eh?

E senti questa...
" Tu non mi ascolti con il cuore!"....

Bella anche questa no?
Che ne pensi?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che altrove si stava parlando di altre situazioni. Dell'oggettivizzazione messa in atto da alcune persone (donne e uomini) che trombano e poi parlano con disprezzo di chi li ha resi felici per qualche ora.
> 
> E poi sì, anche donne e uomini sposati si prendono delle sbandate per altri. Ognuno per i suoi motivi. Il lavoro più faticoso è capire i perchè e i per come. La parte più dura è rendersi conto che il matrimonio non è una specie di bolla dentro cui ripararsi e difendersi dalle tentazioni del mondo. Che a volte capita di uscire da questa bolla e confrontarsi con la realtà. Che non sia bello e non sia giusto è un altro discorso. Ma capita.
> 
> ...


Però esageri...
Mai visto Lothar parlare con disprezzo...
Insomma parliamoci chiaro Sole...
Io sono sposato, tu pure...
Insieme fottiam...
Mi pare logico che tu hai fatto la troia con me e io il porco con te no?

Il disprezzo lo trovavo solo da parte di traditi verso chi commette l'adulterio...

Lothar non pensa di essere un dio in terra eh?
Dice solo donne trovo...perchè sono troie.
Se non fossereo troie...non ci starebbero a fare certe cose con me...

Meglio lui...
Di quelli che si credono chissacchè e se la tirano da matti no?


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però esageri...
> Mai visto Lothar parlare con disprezzo...
> Insomma parliamoci chiaro Sole...
> Io sono sposato, tu pure...
> ...


Conte, per questo apprezzo Lothar da questo punto di vista.
Non si perde in discorsi nuvolosi: *non raccontateci palle, è così e basta.*
Ed ha ragione su questo. Non esistono seghe mentali e introspezioni.


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono stato in una gioielleria.
> Quell'orologio è fantastico, ho visto una cosa molto bella.
> Il gioielliere non è mio amico, non lo conosco e l'orologio non è fatto della sua carne. Non gli devo nulla.
> E' d'oro, e l'oro è un minerale che appartiene alla Terra.
> ...


Si, va beh, ma non dimentichiamoci della volontà dell'orologio....


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si, va beh, ma non dimentichiamoci della volontà dell'orologio....


Infatti, l'orologio non è in grado di pensare...


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, l'orologio non è in grado di pensare...


Non scherzare.... 
Che ne sai... io ti dico che è l'orologio che ha incantato l'uomo, rendendolo ladro.
L'orologio si annoiava, lì, sempre con il gioielliere... 
Ma un giorno entra un tale che gli piace, e pensa 'ora splendo di più, per colpirlo, desidero che lui mi voglia'.. e lo fa, e incanta l'uomo in modo talmente forte che non puó fare a meno di prenderlo.
Nemmeno gli viene in mente l'esistenza del gioielliere.
Il ladro, di fatto, non ha volontà, vittima dello splendore dell'orologio.

Ma che ci stiamo raccontando?
La favola cambia a seconda della prospettiva. E forse nessuno ha ragione. E tutti ce l'hanno.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non scherzare....
> Che ne sai... io ti dico che è l'orologio che ha incantato l'uomo, rendendolo ladro.
> L'orologio si annoiava, lì, sempre con il gioielliere...
> Ma un giorno e tra un tale che gli piace, e pensa 'ora splendo di più, per colpirlo, desidero che lui mi voglia'.. e lo fa, e incanta l'uomo in modo talmente forte che non puó fare a meno di prenderlo.
> ...


Lostris...
Hai mai visto quegli uomini che la mattina escono di casa facendosi belli proprio per circuire le donne?
Che siano di altri, non gliene frega un cazzo?
E quando sei affascinante, la donna pende dalle tue labbra?
Ma non stiamo parlando di sentimenti qui?
Ti dirò, quando ero in strada con la mia ex, gli uomini le facevano moine davanti a me. Non sapendo se lei fosse addirittura mia moglie...
Poi la carne è debole... e la donna cade come l'uomo. Minigonne e rossetto non hanno solo un senso estetico.

Ma non si diceva "tra moglie e marito non metterci il dito"?
Il pene si può mettere?

Ma quando si parla di quelle cose... io ho visto il mio amico che mette le corna alla mia migliore amica. Che faccio, lo dico? No, mi faccio i fatti miei...

Invece quando la donna/moglie è capace di pensare, bellamente introduce un estraneo nell'intimità della vita del marito (perchè E' così, chiediglielo all'autore della discussione, se non si sente colpito nell'intimità da un estraneo entrato in casa sua a fare i comodi suoi con la moglie. Chiedilo a lui, non a te, perchè è la sua storia, non la tua).

Allora, dove sta il problema? A lei piace l'altro? La fa sentire donna? Che se ne vada. Sparisce.
Ma che cazzo vuole dal marito?

Cioè, la volontà significa calcolare? O decidere con le palle di sotto?


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si, va beh, ma non dimentichiamoci della volontà dell'orologio....


Si va beh...consideriamo pure la volontà dell'orologio a cui va bene di "farsi rubare" dal ladro fino a che il gioielliere non se ne accorge perché, ricordiamolo, l'orologio riceve dal ladro cose che il gioelliere non è più in grado di darle ( o lei non vuole più ricevere da lui).
Poi però la sua volontà è cosi forte che appena il gioielliere scopre "il furto" lei pensa bene di ritornare da lui abbandonando ciò che la fa sentire viva (per tornare alla vita deprimente di prima? Deduzione mia quest'ultima).

Con questo non voglio assoutamente dire che la moglie si sia fatta "incantare" dal tipo e non fosse capace di intendere e di volere, anzi....personalmente nel mio caso non accetto giustificazioni assurde ne sul fatto che sia colpa mia ne sul fatto che si sia fatta incantare....semplicemente lei ha voluto fare una cosa e l'ha fatta. 

Diciamo però che in quei momenti la sua volontà è un pò altalenante, perché:

- se sei arrivata a tradirmi vuoldire che stavi male con me (e lo so perché me l'ha pure detto assieme alle frasi standard citate sopra)
- con l'altro stava come con me non stava da anni o addirittura non era mai stata mettendo in dubbio anche il fatto di avermi mai amato (detto da lei pure questo) 

Quindi cosa fai? Torni con me considerando quanto sopra? Torni con me per stare male?


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quindi cosa fai? Torni con me considerando quanto sopra? Torni con me per stare male?


O torni con me, perchè alla fin fine quello era solo un amante ed ora il gioco è finito?


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non scherzare....
> Che ne sai... io ti dico che è l'orologio che ha incantato l'uomo, rendendolo ladro.
> L'orologio si annoiava, lì, sempre con il gioielliere...
> Ma un giorno entra un tale che gli piace, e pensa 'ora splendo di più, per colpirlo, desidero che lui mi voglia'.. e lo fa, e incanta l'uomo in modo talmente forte che non puó fare a meno di prenderlo.
> ...


Ah ah ah.....:rotfl:
Per quanto riguarda "il mio ladro" questo è professionista perché si diverte a rubare più orologi contemporaneamente....sai, per la legge dei grandi numeri più tentativi fai più probabilità hai di riuscire a concludere un furto no?
Ah, lui gli orlogi li ruba solamente....a 40 anni suonati non è ancora in grado di "comprasene" uno tutto suo.....questo gliel'ho pure detto qualche mese fa e il poverino si è anche offeso 



Concordo comunque sul fatto che tutto parte dall'orologio :up:


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANdy
> Fai una cosa guarda i dieci comandamenti messi in film da Kieslovsky
> Apre una prospettiva immensa.
> 
> ...


Beh, anche il "Testamento di Tito" di De André apre certe prospettive mica male.
Comunque "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso" e "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te" hanno qualcosa di rivoluzionario che va ben oltre il cristianesimo.

P.S. scusate l'OT


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il ladro, di fatto, non ha volontà, vittima dello splendore dell'orologio.



Lostris, io, personalmente non sono un ladro.

Se vedo un oggetto che non posso permettermi, mi limito a desiderarlo, sapendo che non posso.
Mi giro e me ne vado.
In questo mi sento migliore di chi arriva a commettere brutture per arrivare a dove desidera arrivare.

Se quell'"oggetto" (ho messo le virgolette, ma non intendo una donna come oggetto), decide che le vado a genio, viene via con me. Non sta con un piede in due scarpe.

E non racconta balle al marito.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Beh, anche il "Testamento di Tito" di De André apre certe prospettive mica male.
> Comunque "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso" e "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te" hanno qualcosa di rivoluzionario che va ben oltre il cristianesimo.
> 
> P.S. scusate l'OT


Con la misura con cui giudicate: sarete giudicati.


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah.....:rotfl:
> Per quanto riguarda "il mio ladro" questo è professionista perché si diverte a rubare più orologi contemporaneamente....sai, per la legge dei grandi numeri più tentativi fai più probabilità hai di riuscire a concludere un furto no?
> Ah, lui gli orlogi li ruba solamente....a 40 anni suonati non è ancora in grado di "comprasene" uno tutto suo.....questo gliel'ho pure detto qualche mese fa e il poverino si è anche offeso
> 
> ...


Ciao Niko,
ti stavo aspettando e mi fa piacere che sei arrivato.
Ma Deluso74 che fine ha fatto?


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con la misura con cui giudicate: sarete giudicati.


Era uno dei due?
Allora quelli che ho scritto sopra e che credevo fossero due distinti...sono invece uno solo?


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> O torni con me, perchè alla fin fine quello era solo un amante ed ora il gioco è finito?


Eeehh no  A sentire lei non era SOLO un amante.....


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> La favola cambia a seconda della prospettiva. E forse nessuno ha ragione. E tutti ce l'hanno.


Concordo. La prospettiva è la chiave di tutto. Io rappresento il ladro, ma non mi ci sentivo, poi ti rendi conto, solo poi . . . sempre che tu non sia una merda fino al midollo. 

Se la mia compagna mi tradisse io credo che sarei arrabbiato con lei e non con quell'altro, è lei che dovrebbe essermi fedele, è lei che ha a che fare con me e lei soltanto conosce i motivi per cui l'ha fatto.


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

Comunque un essere umano non è un oggetto inerte come un orologio.

C'è da qualche parte in questo forum, nelle sezioni accessibili solo dagli utenti registrati, una discussione che mi è molto cara dal titolo "Perché si tradisce"...non so se sia stata chiusa da Admin o meno, ma ricordo che era stata aperta dal Conte. Lì ci sono voci che per me sono state molto illuminanti, di utenti che ora non si fanno più vivi.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo. La prospettiva è la chiave di tutto. Io rappresento il ladro, ma non mi ci sentivo, poi ti rendi conto, solo poi . . . sempre che tu non sia una merda fino al midollo.
> 
> Se la mia compagna mi tradisse io credo che sarei arrabbiato con lei e non con quell'altro, è lei che dovrebbe essermi fedele, è lei che ha a che fare con me e lei soltanto conosce i motivi per cui l'ha fatto.


Certo che tu ti arrabbi con lei.
Perchè lei ha tradito te, non l'amante.

Ma di certo tu penserai "volevo vedere io se andavo a scoparmi la moglie del suo amante ed entrare in casa sua, che bella situazione creavo: ho partecipato ad una sofferenza, lo sapevo, ma come tutti, me la sbatto. Poi è un problema della moglie a casa sua, col marito. Io ho la mia vita". 
Di certo non una personcina a modo, no?


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo. La prospettiva è la chiave di tutto. Io rappresento il ladro, ma non mi ci sentivo, poi ti rendi conto, solo poi . . . sempre che tu non sia una merda fino al midollo.
> 
> Se la mia compagna mi tradisse io credo che sarei arrabbiato con lei e non con quell'altro, è lei che dovrebbe essermi fedele, è lei che ha a che fare con me e lei soltanto conosce i motivi per cui l'ha fatto.


Appunto!
Invece vedi che persino qui in un forum ci sono utenti-tradite che, anziché prendersela con il proprio marito, se la prendono indiscriminatamente con tutte le utenti-amanti considerandole zoccole per definizione. Potenza dei capri espiatori.

P.S. scusate quest'altro OT


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo. La prospettiva è la chiave di tutto. Io rappresento il ladro, ma non mi ci sentivo, poi ti rendi conto, solo poi . . . sempre che tu non sia una merda fino al midollo.
> 
> Se la mia compagna mi tradisse io credo che sarei arrabbiato con lei e non con quell'altro, è lei che dovrebbe essermi fedele, è lei che ha a che fare con me e lei soltanto conosce i motivi per cui l'ha fatto.


Cioè fammi capire, tu concordi sul fatto che la prospettiva è la chiave.
Tu in base alla tua prospettiva, pur essendolo, non ti sentivi "il ladro" in questione (metto tra virgolette perché non è azzeccatissimo come termine...ma stiamo usando quello ).

Poi ti sei reso conto....di cosa? Perché se ti sei reso conto di essere "il ladro" allora la tua prospettiva era sbagliata e casca tutto il tuo ragioamento....

Concordo invece sul fatto che in un eventuale tradimento la cosa dovrebbe riguardare te e la tua compagna...l'altro non c'entra. Io gli mandai un paio di sms in un momento di particolare incazzatura immediatamente dopo aver letto alcune cagate che scriveva a mia moglie....è stata una reazione d'impulso.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Invece vedi che persino qui in un forum ci sono utenti-tradite che, anziché prendersela con il proprio marito, se la prendono indiscriminatamente *con tutte le utenti-amanti considerandole zoccole per definizione*. Potenza dei capri espiatori.
> 
> P.S. scusate quest'altro OT


No, io non penso che siano zoccole (in generale, a volte lo sono, punto. Basta solo andare in giro per la rete...). Andiamoci piano.

Alla moglie che tradisce
Non ti va bene l'attuale compagno? Non perderti in gridi, strilli, accuse ecc... che poi diventano... tu mi trascuri ecc...
Vuoi stare con me perchè ti conviene? E' così, altrimenti vai con chi ti da amore e verso cui provi amore.
Non puoi farlo? Ok, ne parliamo, e io decido. Anche io.

All'amante
Ma tu nella tua vita non hai un cazzo da fare?


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo che tu ti arrabbi con lei.
> Perchè lei ha tradito te, non l'amante.
> 
> Ma di certo tu penserai "volevo vedere io se andavo a scoparmi la moglie del suo amante ed entrare in casa sua, che bella situazione creavo: ho partecipato ad una sofferenza, lo sapevo, ma come tutti, me la sbatto. Poi è un problema della moglie a casa sua, col marito. Io ho la mia vita".
> Di certo non una personcina a modo, no?


Non so Andy, ci sarebbero troppe variabili. 

Nel caso di Deluso74, lei è tornata a lui l'ha perdonata, o perlomeno sta cercando di rimettere in moto le cose. 

Alla sua domanda su come fare a dimenticare tutto la risposta è una sola: non si può dimenticare questa cosa, è impossibile, si può solo perdonare e superarla e ci vuole una grande forza per farlo davvero. Altrimenti ci si sente sempre in credito nei confronti dell'altro, no?


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire, tu concordi sul fatto che la prospettiva è la chiave.
> Tu in base alla tua prospettiva, pur essendolo, non ti sentivi "il ladro" in questione (metto tra virgolette perché non è azzeccatissimo come termine...ma stiamo usando quello ).
> 
> Poi ti sei reso conto....di cosa? Perché se ti sei reso conto di essere "il ladro" allora la tua prospettiva era sbagliata e casca tutto il tuo ragioamento....
> ...


Niko, con 'la prospettiva è la chiave di tutto' intendevo dire che ciascuna delle persone coinvolte la vede a suo modo ed ha le proprie ragioni, condivisibili o meno.

Io non mi ci sentivo ladro e se devo essere sincero non mi ci sento neanche adesso. Ma non si tratta di me qui.

Capisco la tua reazione agli sms, penso sia normalissima. Poi però ne hai parlato con la tua compagna e se lei vuole ricominciare, ricominciate da voi, studiando le dinamiche e le motivazioni interne, poi quelle esterne.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non so Andy, ci sarebbero troppe variabili.
> 
> Nel caso di Deluso74, lei è tornata a lui l'ha perdonata, o perlomeno sta cercando di rimettere in moto le cose.
> 
> Alla sua domanda su come fare a dimenticare tutto la risposta è una sola: non si può dimenticare questa cosa, è impossibile, si può solo perdonare e superarla e ci vuole una grande forza per farlo davvero. Altrimenti ci si sente sempre in credito nei confronti dell'altro, no?


Certo, lui ama.
Anche dimenticare non è possibile.
E io mi chiedo: e se succedesse ancora? Dopo?
Perchè lui ha scoperto. Non gli è stato confessato.
Solo dopo la scoperta esce fuori la storia.
Magari la prossima volta si sta più accorti?
...

Noin parlerei di credito, ma di certo se io le dico: la mia fiducia vacilla verso di te... tu devi accettarlo. Non è un credito. Non puoi pretendere che io abbia fiducia in te dopo. Sono io che decido. Non è credito. Sono giustificato a farlo nella mia intimità. Magari poi non ce la faccio io, e domani decido io che devo lasciarti. Perchè non riesco a perdonare quello che hai fatto. Anche al passaggio del tempo, perchè ogni volta che ti vedo, vedo una donna che non è come me la ero immaginata.


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, lui ama.
> Anche dimenticare non è possibile.
> E io mi chiedo: e se succedesse ancora? Dopo?
> Perchè lui ha scoperto. Non gli è stato confessato.
> ...


Certo, e in questo caso è meglio chiudere. Se non riesci a perdonare è inutile, certi pensieri puoi non riuscire a toglierteli dalla testa, la fiducia potrà non essere mai più presente e allora si smette di vivere. In quel caso ognuno per la propria strada. Del resto, gli errori si pagano . . . quasi sempre.


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, io non penso che siano zoccole (in generale, a volte lo sono, punto. Basta solo andare in giro per la rete...). Andiamoci piano.
> 
> Alla moglie che tradisce
> Non ti va bene l'attuale compagno? Non perderti in gridi, strilli, accuse ecc... che poi diventano... tu mi trascuri ecc...
> ...


Mi riferivo in particolare alla voce di Lacrima71...ma hai letto quello che ha scritto nel 3D di Orchidea?
Guarda, Andy, qui passano tante voci forti e deboli di mogli tradite e io mi sono accorta che, leggendole, posso intuire perché alcune di loro sono state tradite. Altre di loro invece hanno una forza d'animo straordinaria e un'altrettanto straordinaria capacità di mettersi in discussione: qui nel forum alcune di loro mi hanno capito e mi hanno parlato dalla loro prospettiva. La loro voce mi è stata cara e mi hanno insegnato molto. 
Una tale capacità di mettersi in discussione può salvare un matrimonio oppure rivoluzionarti la vita: si tratta di scelte che possono essere dettate dai sentimenti che provi o da altre convenzioni e convinzioni.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Una tale capacità di mettersi in discussione può salvare un matrimonio oppure rivoluzionarti la vita: si tratta di scelte che possono essere dettate dai sentimenti che provi o da altre convenzioni e convinzioni.


Io capisco che quando c'è di mezzo un matrimonio e dei figli, rimanere mettendosi in discussione è anche fortemente dettato dalla difficoltà di uscirne. E' davvero difficile, quindi si lotta per cercare di non creare collassi che potrebbero essere peggiori.
Dico così perchè quando un tradimento vi è tra fidanzati e conviventi... et voilà, il giorno dopo me ne torno a casa mia, e si ricomincia...


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lostris...
> Hai mai visto quegli uomini che la mattina escono di casa facendosi belli proprio per circuire le donne?
> Che siano di altri, non gliene frega un cazzo?
> E quando sei affascinante, la donna pende dalle tue labbra?
> ...



Andy, certo che esistono uomini (e donne) che quando vedono qualcuno che gli aggrada se ne fregano bellamente dei possibili legami esistenti, anzi, in alcuni casi è anche una sfida in più che rende più interessante il tutto. E cercano di averlo.
Moralmente discutibile? Certo.
Ma dato che credo fortemente nel libero arbitro mi rifiuto di parlare di vittime e quant'altro.


A meno che non si parli di violenza, se la moglie (o il marito) "invita" non è questione di potere o non potere mettere il dito e tutte le altre appendici annesse tra moglie e marito.. è una scelta.


Tutti hanno una volontà nella storia.  La mia era solo una provocazione.
Il gioielliere ..che vuole chiudere un occhio, per esempio, o che accecato da un sentimento non si rende conto che l'orologio è bigiotteria scadente, o che è semplicemente distratto.. Infinite varianti di infinite storie.


L'orologio, che si annoia, o che non si sente valorizzato, o che non vuole appartenere a nessuno, o che è semplicemente stronzo. Anche qui, infinite varianti.


Colui identificato come ladro, che magari è un collezionista di orologi (per dirla alla Niko), oppure è uno che ama la bella vita, o cambiare un orologio al mese o infinite altre possibilità.


Poi si parla anche di sentimenti, certo, e tante volte su certe cose hai meno controllo.
 Ma c'é sempre una linea di confine, un momento, in cui ti rendi conto che se fai quel passo, quel sorriso, quella telefonata, inizia qualcosa.
Quel qualcosa che ti porterà al tradimento.
ed è quel qualcosa che sembra niente, ma che tu sai benissimo che non lo è. Lì scegli. 


Io non discuto sulla sofferenza che certe azioni provocano, e mi rendo conto che è più semplice inventarsi una marea di cagate invece che dire la verità su certe scelte ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità.



Ma bisogna anche essere pronti a sentire certe verità.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo. La prospettiva è la chiave di tutto. *Io rappresento il ladro, ma non mi ci sentivo, poi ti rendi conto, solo poi . . . *sempre che tu non sia una merda fino al midollo.





geko ha detto:


> *Io non mi ci sentivo ladro e se devo essere sincero non mi ci sento neanche adesso*.



Ti contraddici un pò, però contento tu


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ti contraddici un pò, però contento tu


Ma no, semplicemente non parlavo di me. Magari io sono uno della seconda specie, la 'merda fino al midollo', per usare l'espressione di prima, che ne sai?

Comunque, certe scelte e decisioni non sono unilaterali, nei tradimenti si è sempre almeno in 2, a volte in 3 e ciascuno ha il suo ruolo e la propria prospettiva.


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Poi si parla anche di sentimenti, certo, e tante volte su certe cose hai meno controllo.
> Ma c'é sempre una linea di confine, un momento, in cui ti rendi conto che se fai quel passo, quel sorriso, quella telefonata, inizia qualcosa.
> *Quel qualcosa che ti porterà al tradimento.
> ed è quel qualcosa che sembra niente, ma che tu sai benissimo che non lo è. Lì scegli. *
> ...


*
Lì scegli di fare cosa? Di tradire?* *O di prendere la strada che ami davvero?*
*E' questo il guaio. La mancanza di personalità.*
Ma scegli anche di continuare di dormire la notte al  fianco di tuo marito, che invece ha per la testa come pagare la prossima  bolletta, come mandare i figli all'università... mentre al fianco una  persona sta pensando al sorrisino, alla telefonata... con un altro uomo.

Non è più semplice, è più comodo. E quando vieni scoperto e adduci scuse su un passato del quale tu non volevi discuterne, e affermi di non rivedere o risentire l'amante, ma continui a messaggiarti... c'è poca gente che prende queste responsabilità

Certo: ma quando viene detto in genere? Solo quando scoperti. E' questo l'atto del tradimento.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Andy, certo che esistono uomini (e donne) che quando vedono qualcuno che gli aggrada se ne fregano bellamente dei possibili legami esistenti, anzi, in alcuni casi è anche una sfida in più che rende più interessante il tutto. E cercano di averlo.
> Moralmente discutibile? Certo.
> Ma dato che credo fortemente nel libero arbitro mi rifiuto di parlare di vittime e quant'altro.
> 
> ...


A parte che il "collezionista di orologi" li dovrebbe comprare e non rubare volendo essere pignolo :mrgreen:

Riguardo al grassetto in nero spero tu non voglia dire che si inganna il partner perché non è pronto a sentire certe verità....magari lasciar decidere a lui almeno questo? 

Se intendevi dire quello che ho capito io direi che potremmo includerlo nella marea di cagate cui fai riferimento nella frase evidenziata in rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io capisco che quando c'è di mezzo un matrimonio e dei figli, rimanere mettendosi in discussione è anche fortemente dettato dalla difficoltà di uscirne. E' davvero difficile, quindi si lotta per cercare di non creare collassi che potrebbero essere peggiori.
> Dico così perchè quando un tradimento vi è tra fidanzati e conviventi... et voilà, il giorno dopo me ne torno a casa mia, e si ricomincia...


beh, la presenza dei figli crea dei legami inscindibili
questo è ovvio
ma se il matrimonio si tiene solo sui figli, appena questi crescono quello implode proprio dall'interno (e questo lo dicono le statistiche non io)

il mettersi in discussione può comprendere il rimanere o l'andarsene
vedi Sole
ma vedi anche MK

la rottura è dura da metabolizzare anche se non ci sono figli...io ci sono passata, ho lasciato tanti cocci per strada e mi sono tirata dietro maldicenze e inimicizie...ma è stato lì che ho riconosciuto le vere amiche


----------



## deluso74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

eccomi di nuovo qui...

oggi ennesima discussione con mia moglie... in questo momento mi sento ancora troppo male per non farle pesare quello che mi ha fatto, considerando che ancora non vuole ammettere SERIAMENTE  di aver fatto una stronzata colossale!

ma devo farmi forza ed andare avanti

per quanto riguarda il mio amore per lei penso che sia anche in parte dovuto ad un senso di possesso nei suoi confronti, ma il sentimento che provavo prima di sapere tutto era sempre forte dentro di me, ora magari si sarà mischiato anche a quello, ma la parte prevalente è sempre la vecchia...

la sua volontà di tornare insieme mi pare abbastanza seria, col tempo lo dimenticherà, o almeno lo voglio sperare, comunque gliel'ho detto più di una volta che dallo stesso giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto quello stronzo doveva finire fuori dalla nostra vita...

solo così avrei perdonato veramente e totalmente

ora io sto dando molto a lei senza ricevere praticamente nulla in cambio e per nulla intendo quelle sensazioni che si provano tra due persone innamorate, ma a differenza di nico74 penso di essere messo un pò meglio: quantomeno c'è la consapevolezza di voler dimenticare tutto da parte di entrambi e di voler ricominciare di nuovo da capo

forse devo veramente farmi solo forza e non pensarci più e magari si riaggiusta di nuovo il giocattolo...

ma quanto cazzo è difficile...............


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no, semplicemente non parlavo di me. Magari io sono uno della seconda specie, la 'merda fino al midollo', per usare l'espressione di prima, che ne sai?
> 
> Comunque, certe scelte e decisioni non sono unilaterali, nei tradimenti si è sempre almeno in 2, a volte in 3 *e ciascuno ha il suo ruolo e la propria prospettiva*.


Si, però la realtà è solo e semplicemente UNA caro mio.
E ci è ripiombata in un millisecondo mia moglie quando ho scoperto tutto e penso ci ripiomberesti pure tu se la tua attuale, ignara e cornuta compagna scoprisse che è stata tradita da te ma tu stai con lei perché "le vuoi tanto bene".

Perdona eventuali imprecisioni ma non ho letto tutta la tua storia...


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh, la presenza dei figli crea dei legami inscindibili
> questo è ovvio
> ma se il matrimonio si tiene solo sui figli, appena questi crescono quello implode proprio dall'interno (e questo lo dicono le statistiche non io)
> 
> ...


Ma anche un matrimonio senza figli.
E' più facile che essere single, paradossalmente.
Perchè ti si apre un baratro sotto, se la tua decisione è: divorzio/separazione o rimanere.
E poi? Da zero? Avevo una casa, avevo un marito, avevo un minimo di tranquillità economica (anche il suo stipendio).
E poi, starò sola. Almeno per un pò, sono traumatizzata. Forse un giorno vorrò un altro compagno. 
Ma non ho più 20 anni, forse ho un figlio.
Non posso più permettermi di andare in discoteca al divertimento: uno oggi lo cucco. Se vorrei un'altra vita.
Devo trovare un uomo che la pensi come me, che stia solo come me, che non mi deluda, a cui io vado a genio, a cui non pesi il fatto che abbia un matrimonio alle spalle (perchè l'altro si chiede: ma cosa sarà mai davvero successo?).
Certo, si può ricostruire (ho un esempio in famiglia, ma passato attraverso una agenzia matrimoniale...), ma è molto più semplice tenere il dolore e continuare, andare avanti, piuttosto che spiccare il balzo della fede.

Se non sei sposato: ma vaff... sotto il prossimo.


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, però la realtà è solo e semplicemente UNA caro mio.
> E ci è ripiombata in un millisecondo mia moglie quando ho scoperto tutto e penso ci ripiomberesti pure tu se la tua attuale, ignara e cornuta compagna scoprisse che è stata tradita da te ma tu stai con lei perché "le vuoi tanto bene".
> 
> *Perdona eventuali imprecisioni ma non ho letto tutta la tua storia...*


Infatti le imprecisioni ci sono ma non importa. Capisco il tuo stato d'animo e come mi vedi in questo momento. Io non l'ho letta la tua storia, provvederò, e non conosco l'atteggiamento di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti né le sue motivazioni.
Io le mie motivazioni le conosco e non ho bisogno che la mia compagna, a cui voglio "tanto bene", come dici tu, le scopra per ripiombare nella realtà, c'è una sola versione della storia. Se la conoscerà sarà perché sono stato io stesso a spiegargliela.

Tu in questa storia sei sicuramente quello che soffre di più, sei quello ferito, ma non puoi costringere tua moglie, né il suo amante a comprendere quello che provi tu, così come tu non riusciresti a metterti completamente nei loro panni. 

Questa storia della prospettiva proprio non riesco a spiegarla. Ruoli diversi, ergo modi diversi di vedere la storia.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> eccomi di nuovo qui...
> 
> *oggi ennesima discussione con mia moglie... in questo momento mi sento ancora troppo male per non farle pesare quello che mi ha fatto, considerando che ancora non vuole ammettere SERIAMENTE  di aver fatto una stronzata colossale!
> *
> ...


Non serve a nulla farle pesare quello che ha fatto e non vivere aspettando che lei ammetta di aver fatto una cazzata colossale...non è detto che succeda. Mia moglie ha spiacciacato 2 paroline a riguardo dopo che l'ho beccata a distanza di 6 mesi dal tradimento a risentire il tipo che aveva promesso di non risentire più....ma non era il mio scopo sentirmi chiedere scusa....ero solo incazzato....

Per la frase in rosso...spero per te che tu sia cosi fortunato...io ho appurato che non è cosi facile e altri qui dentro te lo possono confermare.

Per la frase in BLU....te lo auguro tanto, però sappi che io a 2 mesi non mi vedevo messo tanto diversamente da te


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si va beh...consideriamo pure la volontà dell'orologio a cui va bene di "farsi rubare" dal ladro fino a che il gioielliere non se ne accorge perché, ricordiamolo, l'orologio riceve dal ladro cose che il gioelliere non è più in grado di darle ( o lei non vuole più ricevere da lui).
> Poi però la sua volontà è cosi forte che appena il gioielliere scopre "il furto" lei pensa bene di ritornare da lui abbandonando ciò che la fa sentire viva (per tornare alla vita deprimente di prima? Deduzione mia quest'ultima).
> 
> 
> ...



Niko, certo, quando parlo di volontà, non necessariamente parlo di una volontà d'acciaio... una persona puó anche essere particolarmente volubile.
..ti invito a riflettere più sulle tue sensazioni riguardo a tua moglie, rispetto alle sue parole.
Perchè ti assicuro che si puó tradire una persona anche standoci bene.
A volte a posteriori ti viene da dire che qualcosa non andava nella relazione, probabilmente perchè se no non riusciresti a giustificare la cosa dinanzi al tuo partner, innanzitutto, e ad una società che considera il tradimento innaturale, sintomo di un qualcosa che necessariamente non va.
A volte è veramente spia di un malessere nella coppia, altre forse è il cedere ad un bisogno naturale. Ma le spinte possono essere di diversa natura.


Forse è vero ció che ti ha detto tua moglie, che con lui è stata meglio che con te.. Eppure è restata con te.
E a me non stupisce.
Perchè quando tua moglie stava con il suo amante, stava in fondo ANCHE con te. Tu c'eri. 
Non credo che torni con te per stare male, credo che sia tornata perchè senza di te, con l'altro, non sarebbe stata così bene.


Magari ha scelto questo perché l'opzione di avervi tutte e due non era contemplata.
E magari in questa scelta è sicura, e non volubile. In ogni caso la sua strada, con te, ora è in salita, perchè tu non sei più tranquillo, perchè in voi si è spezzato qualcosa. 
Eppure penso che di tutti i tuoi dubbi (perfettamente legittimi) dovreste parlarne ancora e ancora.
Scusami per essere entrata nel merito della tua storia, che in fondo non conosco, spero di non averti offeso, ma quello che hai scritto mi ha colpita.
*
*


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma anche un matrimonio senza figli.
> E' più facile che essere single, paradossalmente.
> Perchè ti si apre un baratro sotto, se la tua decisione è: divorzio/separazione o rimanere.
> E poi? Da zero? Avevo una casa, avevo un marito, avevo un minimo di tranquillità economica (anche il suo stipendio).
> ...


infatti ci vuole parecchio coraggio a fare certe scelte
e anche un bel po' di incoscienza a ricominciare non avendo più 20 anni
ma dal mio punto di vista non è mai troppo tardi
e se hai il tuo lavoro e sei economicamente indipendente puoi trovarlo quel coraggio
quanto al resto, si può stare bene anche da single e anche senza sesso e senza amore, una volta che hai provato cos'è l'amore e cos'è il sesso fatto con amore


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti le imprecisioni ci sono ma non importa. Capisco il tuo stato d'animo e come mi vedi in questo momento. Io non l'ho letta la tua storia, provvederò, e non conosco l'atteggiamento di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti né le sue motivazioni.
> Io le mie motivazioni le conosco e non ho bisogno che la mia compagna, a cui voglio "tanto bene", come dici tu, le scopra per ripiombare nella realtà, c'è una sola versione della storia. Se la conoscerà sarà perché sono stato io stesso a spiegargliela.
> 
> Tu in questa storia sei sicuramente quello che soffre di più, sei quello ferito,* ma non puoi costringere tua moglie, né il suo amante a comprendere quello che provi tu,* così come tu non riusciresti a metterti completamente nei loro panni.
> ...


E difatti io non costringo nessuno a fare proprio un bel niente....per quello che riguarda l'amante assolutamente non mi interessa che lui capisca.

Per la storia della prospettiva non ti preoccupare, sono io che sono un pò troppo logico...se la storia è una tu puoi guardarla da 2000 prospettive diverse il succo in definitiva quello è.


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E difatti io non costringo nessuno a fare proprio un bel niente....per quello che riguarda l'amante assolutamente non mi interessa che lui capisca.
> 
> Per la storia della prospettiva non ti preoccupare, sono io che sono un pò troppo logico...se la storia è una tu puoi guardarla da 2000 prospettive diverse il succo in definitiva quello è.


E allora non è un problema di spiegarsi o capirsi, è una questione di concezioni differenti, per me quando si tratta di rapporti personali molto raramente esiste un'interpretazione unica ed oggettiva. Ci sono i fatti che sono quelli e basta, e poi ci sono i modi in cui si interpretano e valutano quei fatti, e spesso queste valutazioni sono frutto di convincimenti, concezioni, esperienze molto personali.

Comunque se sei riuscito a prescindere dall'amante, a risolvere la cosa con tua moglie e a capire cos'è andato storto per ricostruire, allora sei stato fortunato, indipendentemente da quale procedimento tu abbia seguito, evidentemente era quello giusto.


----------



## deluso74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla farle pesare quello che ha fatto e non vivere aspettando che lei ammetta di aver fatto una cazzata colossale...non è detto che succeda. Mia moglie ha spiacciacato 2 paroline a riguardo dopo che l'ho beccata a distanza di 6 mesi dal tradimento a risentire il tipo che aveva promesso di non risentire più....ma non era il mio scopo sentirmi chiedere scusa....ero solo incazzato....
> 
> Per la frase in rosso...spero per te che tu sia cosi fortunato...io ho appurato che non è cosi facile e altri qui dentro te lo possono confermare.
> 
> Per la frase in BLU....te lo auguro tanto, però sappi che io a 2 mesi non mi vedevo messo tanto diversamente da te



con mia moglie sono stato molto chiaro al riguardo di una sua eventuale ricaduta: separazione e tutto quello che ne consegue, senza ripensamenti (e forse qualche piccola vendetta da parte mia...) non sarei più in grado di gestire la cosa, visto che già ora sono al limite dell'esaurimento

certo che sei di un conforto...:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Riguardo al grassetto in nero spero tu non voglia dire che si inganna il partner perché non è pronto a sentire certe verità....magari lasciar decidere a lui almeno questo?
> 
> Se intendevi dire quello che ho capito io direi che potremmo includerlo nella marea di cagate cui fai riferimento nella frase evidenziata in rosso :mrgreen:


Chiaramente non era quello che intendevooo.... 
Spesso coloro che inventano scuse sono i primi a crederci... 
quando inganni qualcuno 99 su 100 lo fai per tutelare te stesso, è chiaro. Ma a volte penso che coloro che hanno subito il tradimento spesso  "accettano" queste scuse perchè sentono in qualche modo che andare oltre sarebbe doloroso.
E così cercano di ricostruire qualcosa su una base peró inconsistente, perchè non sviscerano la verità.

Ma prima o poi certe inconsistenze vengono al pettine.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Niko, certo, quando parlo di volontà, non necessariamente parlo di una volontà d'acciaio... una persona puó anche essere particolarmente volubile.
> ..ti invito a riflettere più sulle tue sensazioni riguardo a tua moglie, rispetto alle sue parole.
> Perchè ti assicuro che si puó tradire una persona anche standoci bene.
> A volte a posteriori ti viene da dire che qualcosa non andava nella relazione, probabilmente perchè se no non riusciresti a giustificare la cosa dinanzi al tuo partner, innanzitutto, e ad una società che considera il tradimento innaturale, sintomo di un qualcosa che necessariamente non va.
> ...


Oh...stai tranquilla che non mi offendo di certo 

La frase in grassetto è un pò eccessiva direi.....oltretutto tra le svariate cose che mi sono sentito dire c'è stato anche un bel "tu non c'eri" quando ovviamente era lei a volere che io non ci fossi.....

Io semplicemente fatico a capire che dopo tutte le cose che mi ha detto (dal "probabilmente non ti ho mai amato", "vorrei non pensare a lui ma lo ho fisso nel cervello", "perché non sei come lui", oltre ai vari "tu mi trascuravi" "lui mi fa sentire viva" , ecc... di cui ormai vi sarete stufati di leggere ) poi possa tornare con me.

Se non la scoprivo sarei probabilmente ancora all'oscuro di tutto...poi la scopro e lei cambia idea? 

Boh...


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> con mia moglie sono stato molto chiaro al riguardo di una sua eventuale ricaduta: separazione e tutto quello che ne consegue, senza ripensamenti (e forse qualche piccola vendetta da parte mia...) non sarei più in grado di gestire la cosa, visto che già ora sono al limite dell'esaurimento
> 
> certo che sei di un conforto...:rotfl:


Grazie 
Tu comunque stai all'occhio che è meglio


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...stai tranquilla che non mi offendo di certo
> 
> La frase in grassetto è un pò eccessiva direi.....oltretutto tra le svariate cose che mi sono sentito dire c'è stato anche un bel "tu non c'eri" quando ovviamente era lei a volere che io non ci fossi.....
> 
> ...


Perchè è più facile.
Avrebbe dovuto fare un salto nel buio con l'altro.
Che forse nemmeno lo voleva.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè è più facile.
> Avrebbe dovuto fare un salto nel buio con l'altro.
> Che forse nemmeno lo voleva.


Ah...non lo voleva di certo...era tra le sue condizioni di base.
Diciamo che alla fine la penso come te riguardo al perché è rimasta....


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...non lo voleva di certo...era tra le sue condizioni di base.
> Diciamo che alla fine la penso come te riguardo al perché è rimasta....


Ah, io intendevo che era anche lui quello che non voleva fare il salto nel buio, anche per questo ha reso la scelta più semplice.


----------



## Hirohito (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Per chi crede.
> Quei comandamenti sono più importanti delle leggi di uno stato*.


Non si direbbe, a leggere tutta sta roba, però....


----------



## deluso74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

sms appena ricevuto da mia moglie:

io ti chiedo SCUSA per quello che ti ho fatto e non ne vado fiera! Dopo questo ti chiedo nuovamente di iniziare il nuovo anno positivamente e vivendo solo il presente, per costruire il futuro... un futuro migliore!



sembrerebbe abbastanza autentico...


----------



## Andy (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> sms appena ricevuto da mia moglie:
> 
> io ti chiedo SCUSA per quello che ti ho fatto e non ne vado fiera! Dopo questo ti chiedo nuovamente di iniziare il nuovo anno positivamente e vivendo solo il presente, per costruire il futuro... un futuro migliore!
> 
> ...



Un bel messaggio.
Ti auguro il bene.


----------



## Hirohito (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> sms appena ricevuto da mia moglie:
> 
> io ti chiedo SCUSA per quello che ti ho fatto e non ne vado fiera! Dopo questo ti chiedo nuovamente di iniziare il nuovo anno positivamente e vivendo solo il presente, per costruire il futuro... un futuro migliore!
> 
> ...



Bene, se reggi al pensiero del tradimento (e davvero sei capace di non farlo pesare tutto il tempo) fai questo tentativo.
Dovrai monitorarla e lei dovrà accettarlo e fugare ogni ombra per mesi e mesi. Al primo dubbio crollerà tutto, e lei dovrà essere davvero brava ed ineccepibile.
Sarà dura ma è il prezzo da pagare, per entrambi.


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *
> Lì scegli di fare cosa? Di tradire?* *O di prendere la strada che ami davvero?*
> *E' questo il guaio. La mancanza di personalità.*
> Ma scegli anche di continuare di dormire la notte al  fianco di tuo marito, che invece ha per la testa come pagare la prossima  bolletta, come mandare i figli all'università... mentre al fianco una  persona sta pensando al sorrisino, alla telefonata... con un altro uomo.
> ...


Lì scegli di continuare a vivere determinate sensazioni anche se magari ti rendi conto che non è corretto nei confronti del partner. Parlo del momento in cui ancora non hai tradito fisicamente, e magari nemmeno mentalmente arrivi a tanto, ma ti senti lusingata dalle attenzioni di un altro/a, e non lo respingi del tutto.
Non lo definirei una mancanza di personalità. A meno che per te chi tradisca non abbia personalità a prescindere. 
E in questo caso non sono d'accordo.

Non sempre chi ha tradito continua ad ingannare il partner sentendo ancora l'amante. 

Sai che non sono d'accordo con la 'confessione' sempre e comunque. C'é caso e caso. Anche se secondo me è una cosa da portare nella tomba.


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> sms appena ricevuto da mia moglie:
> 
> io ti chiedo SCUSA per quello che ti ho fatto e non ne vado fiera! Dopo questo ti chiedo nuovamente di iniziare il nuovo anno positivamente e vivendo solo il presente, per costruire il futuro... un futuro migliore!
> 
> ...


Messaggio tipico di chi non vuole ammettere pienamente la colpa, non si vergogna di aver smignottato...non ne va solamente fiera! Piccole differenze


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> sms appena ricevuto da mia moglie:
> 
> io ti chiedo SCUSA per quello che ti ho fatto e non ne vado fiera! Dopo questo ti chiedo nuovamente di iniziare il nuovo anno positivamente e vivendo solo il presente, per costruire il futuro... un futuro migliore!
> 
> ...


Si, lo sembra.
Non voglio dire che tua moglie non pensi quello che ha scritto e addirittura lo abbia fatto per ingannarti, però all'inizio mia moglie pensava tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Tu non ti fidare e aspetta. 
Con questo non voglio dire che devi sempre esserle li col fiato sul collo e minacciare di controllarla (come il conte pensa che faccia io  )....tuttaltro...non opprimerla e non impedirle di uscire o quant'altro.

Se è autentico lo vedrai con il tempo.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lì scegli di continuare a vivere determinate sensazioni anche se magari ti rendi conto che non è corretto nei confronti del partner. Parlo del momento in cui ancora non hai tradito fisicamente, e magari nemmeno mentalmente arrivi a tanto, ma ti senti lusingata dalle attenzioni di un altro/a, e non lo respingi del tutto.
> Non lo definirei una mancanza di personalità. A meno che per te chi tradisca non abbia personalità a prescindere.
> E in questo caso non sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Qui concordo anch'io....se il tradito non sembra accorgersi di nulla oppure (mia ipotesi) se lo fa andare bene e finge di non vedere, non ha senso confessare. Lo ho sempre espresso anche ad utenti come feeling o farfalla e altre.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Bene, *se reggi al pensiero del tradimento *(e davvero sei capace di non farlo pesare tutto il tempo) fai questo tentativo.
> Dovrai monitorarla e lei dovrà accettarlo e fugare ogni ombra per mesi e mesi. Al primo dubbio crollerà tutto, e lei dovrà essere davvero brava ed ineccepibile.
> Sarà dura ma è il prezzo da pagare, per entrambi.


Quoto tutto, in particolar modo la parte evidenziata in neretto.


----------



## Diletta (31 Dicembre 2011)

deluso74 ha detto:


> sms appena ricevuto da mia moglie:
> 
> io ti chiedo SCUSA per quello che ti ho fatto e non ne vado fiera! Dopo questo ti chiedo nuovamente di iniziare il nuovo anno positivamente e vivendo solo il presente, per costruire il futuro... un futuro migliore!
> 
> ...



Due righe per augurarti di poter superare la tempesta che, come avrai capito, dipende ora solo e soltanto da te.
Ti dovrai impegnare tanto in questo e potrebbe non bastare...dipende da persona a persona.
Molti ce l'hanno fatta...quindi la partita è aperta, giocala quindi....
Il tempo è amico in questi casi, so che vorresti anticipare i tempi perché tutto ritorni come prima, abbiamo sempre fretta, ma questo non è possibile se si ama. La ferita è veramente troppo grande per pensare che si rimargini in fretta.
Tienilo presente.....
Sappi anche che il dolore da sopportare è e sarà sempre più TUO che suo.
Buon anno, comunque....


----------



## deluso74 (1 Gennaio 2012)

parole che condivido pienamente...

grazie degli auguri
e speriamo che vada tutto per il meglio...

vi terrò informati sull'andamento


----------



## Sole (1 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però esageri...
> Mai visto Lothar parlare con disprezzo...
> Insomma parliamoci chiaro Sole...
> Io sono sposato, tu pure...
> ...


A parte che io non stavo parlando di Lothar... ce l'hai sempre in testa tu, Lothar!

E poi stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, non riesco a fartelo capire. Mi arrendo.


----------



## Sole (1 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma c'é sempre una linea di confine, un momento, in cui ti rendi conto che se fai quel passo, quel sorriso, quella telefonata, inizia qualcosa.
> Quel qualcosa che ti porterà al tradimento.
> ed è quel qualcosa che sembra niente, ma che tu sai benissimo che non lo è. Lì scegli.
> 
> ...


Molto vero.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A parte che io non stavo parlando di Lothar... ce l'hai sempre in testa tu, Lothar!
> 
> E poi stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, non riesco a fartelo capire. Mi arrendo.


Si ti conviene...
Arrenditi al mio volere...
Altrimenti morte e distruzione!:carneval:


----------



## MarcoP (3 Gennaio 2012)

deluso74 ha detto:


> come mi sento di merda... la amo come non l'ho mai amata prima e contemporaneamente la odio con tutte le mie forze per quello che mi ha fatto...
> bah... sarà normale?


Si è del tutto normale anche la mia storia è molto simile alla tua.
Certamente con il tempo le cose cambieranno ed in meglio, specie se tua moglie sarà seriamente intenzionata a ricostruire la vostra relazione.


----------



## Diletta (3 Gennaio 2012)

deluso74 ha detto:


> come mi sento di merda... la amo come non l'ho mai amata prima e contemporaneamente la odio con tutte le mie forze per quello che mi ha fatto...
> bah... sarà normale?



Ti capisco...ma come ci si sente di merda quando amore e odio sono così bene mescolati!
Comunque tranqullizzati: è perfettamente nella norma, ci siamo passati e ci stiamo passando tutti.
E' una fase però e come tale, dopo deve esaurirsi.
Sui tempi: ...che dire, ognuno ha i suoi.
Di nuovo: in bocca al lupo e fatti sentire per gli aggiornamenti.
:up::up:


----------



## ciliegina (3 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Comunque...si, leggendo la tua storia ho trovato moltissime analogie con la mia soprattutto per quanto riguarda le giustificazioni addotte da tua moglie che ormai ho appurato sono sempre le stesse (sia leggendo il forum che in altre 3-4 storie accadute ad amici e parenti in questo periodo)....sembrano fatte con lo stampino:
> 
> 
> - tu mi trascuravi
> ...


Scusami, ma perché si sono sentiti e quando, subito dopo oppure di recente?
Ho una storia simile alla tua e a quella di Deluso 74, io ho scoperto da circa quattro mesi. Sono convinta che di tanto in tanto si sentano, o comunque si siano sentiti, ma dalla bocca di mio marito ormai non esce più niente.


----------



## ciliegina (3 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...stai tranquilla che non mi offendo di certo
> 
> La frase in grassetto è un pò eccessiva direi.....oltretutto tra le svariate cose che mi sono sentito dire c'è stato anche un bel "tu non c'eri" quando ovviamente era lei a volere che io non ci fossi.....
> 
> ...


Penso le stesse identiche cose, se io non l'avessi scoperto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Penso le stesse identiche cose, se io non l'avessi scoperto?


e se fosse finito tutto ugualmente? ma non lo potrai mai sapere, come non potrò io... quindi inutile pensarci... ciao e buon anno Ciliegina


----------

